# First ever trip to a CCO-haul.



## MAC_mallory (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to the Gilroy outlet center on Saturday, to go to the CCO..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I picked up:
-Three pigments in aire de blu, viz-a-violet, and copperclast,
(these are the very first three pigments I have ever bought!)
-a paint in pixel, 
-the 5-softsparkle eyeliner pencil set from the curiositease collection, 
-and Felt Blue eyeshadow.

feedback, comments, suggestions on how to use this stuff, recommendations on what to use with it, etc.. very appreciated! TIA.<3


----------



## KikiB (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been wanting to get all those pigments, Aire-de-Blu especially! The Viz-a-Violet would be a really good one to press as a shadow, or to use in the crease with more of a brown. Copperclast, same deal, but you could also blend it with Vanilla pigment or even Jardin Aires to make a highlighter for the legs and cheeks. 

Overall, good haul.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks!
I agree about pressing Viz-a-violet, I think it's just beautiful. I like that one the best so far, it _almost_ reminds me of parfait amour e/s.

yeah, I realllly want Vanilla pig., and Jardin Aires, too(amongst tons of others..)but unfortunately, I live super far from an actual MAC store, and my counter never really has pigments.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 15, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 15, 2008)

Great haul!!  Copperclast is such an awesome pigment IMO!  Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2008)

Great haul. What else did you see over there? Im in SJ btw.


----------



## clamster (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_ I live super far from an actual MAC store, and my counter never really has pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC counters don't usually sell pigments occasionally the LE ones. You have to go to a MAC freestanding store. There's one in Valley Fair (San Jose) about 35 mins? maybe from Gilroy.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_MAC counters don't usually sell pigments occasionally the LE ones. You have to go to a MAC freestanding store. There's one in Valley Fair (San Jose) about 35 mins? maybe from Gilroy._

 
Yeahh, San Jose isn't super far from Gilroy, but I live in Carmel Valley, about an hour and twenty minutes south of Santa Cruz. It would take 2 hours at least to get to SJ. =/


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Great haul!! Copperclast is such an awesome pigment IMO! Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have any suggestions on how to use it?
so far, the only thing I've done with it was put a bit of it over woodwinked blended into espresso.. it was pretty


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Great haul. What else did you see over there? Im in SJ btw._

 
hmm. let's see. 
I saw about 20-30 different lipglosses, 
TONS of different makeup bags/cases, 
one CCB (It was white-ish, I think it was pearl? I can't remember..) 
everything I bought, 
two glitters.--I remember one of them was neon green..., 
the green cleanser, fix+ in the old spray bottle, the old strobe cream,  (&pretty much all the old skincare stuff, actually..), 
a few nailpolishes, about 3 or 4 SEbrush sets- but no full sized ones.., 
one lime green eyeshadow(I cant seem to remember what it's name was--but I know it's discontinued,
one red shadestick,
about 4 fluidlines..I remember seeing a purple one and a teal one, 
& all of the concealer and foundation was nc45 and up, so it was all super dark.


..I can't think of much else.. 

that's all the MAC stuff I remember. HTH.


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_hmm. let's see. 
I saw about 20-30 different lipglosses, 
TONS of different makeup bags/cases, 
one CCB (It was white-ish, I think it was pearl? I can't remember..) 
everything I bought, 
two glitters.--I remember one of them was neon green..., 
the green cleanser, fix+ in the old spray bottle, the old strobe cream,  (&pretty much all the old skincare stuff, actually..), 
a few nailpolishes, about 3 or 4 SEbrush sets- but no full sized ones.., 
one lime green eyeshadow(I cant seem to remember what it's name was--but I know it's discontinued,
one red shadestick,
about 4 fluidlines..I remember seeing a purple one and a teal one, 
& all of the concealer and foundation was nc45 and up, so it was all super dark.


..I can't think of much else.. 

that's all the MAC stuff I remember. HTH._

 
Thanks! Imma head out there soon.


----------



## sass000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_hmm. let's see. 
I saw about 20-30 different lipglosses, 
TONS of different makeup bags/cases, 
one CCB (It was white-ish, I think it was pearl? I can't remember..) 
everything I bought, 
two glitters.--I remember one of them was neon green..., 
the green cleanser, fix+ in the old spray bottle, the old strobe cream, (&pretty much all the old skincare stuff, actually..), 
a few nailpolishes, about 3 or 4 SEbrush sets- but no full sized ones.., 
one lime green eyeshadow(I cant seem to remember what it's name was--but I know it's discontinued,
one red shadestick,
about 4 fluidlines..I remember seeing a purple one and a teal one, 
& all of the concealer and foundation was nc45 and up, so it was all super dark.


..I can't think of much else.. 

that's all the MAC stuff I remember. HTH._

 

The "Lime Green" eyeshadow was called "Aquavert" and the purple and teal colored fluidlines were "Non-Conformist" and/or "Iris Eyes" (they had both) and "Blue Peep" 

This is my CCO as well - I go here all the time and have them on speed dial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you were able to get to this CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Paloma is my Homegirl!_

_P.S. Copperclast I would definitely play around with, it’s a tricky color because of the red undertones. If not used properly could give you a muddy eye look. Having said that, what I like to use it over is the “Flammable” and “Deep Shadow” Paint (intense Deep RED & Deep Chocolate Brown), or even "Artjam" Paint, and just run with it for a, really, wild ‘n’ exotic eye look. 
If you’re familiar with the MAC piggie called BLUE BROWN you’ll notice similarities with these two with respect to their iridescent qualities. You look at it one way you’ll see a different tone as when you view it another way. The more you blend them out the more prevalent their undertones are. Definitely, not a stand alone color, which needs to work in harmony with other more predominate shades like the “Flammable” or “Deep Shadow” Paints. I’m almost thinking about trying this as a cheek contour shade at the hairline and ears ( I usually use 3 to 4 different blush/contour shades to achieve the multidimensional effect of going from light to dark going back towards the hairline. 

Viz-a-Violet I would use as a buildable color over a shadestick, fluidlines, paints, paint pots to alter the depth of other purple. It was too sheer for me, as I need the full on Violet Piggie, but as a day color it's perfect, but I would layer this over things to enhance or change their colors. 

Aire de Blu, most definitely as a highlighter shade with intense purples for example. 

And don't forget Copperclast & Aire de Blu would make interesting nail polish colors, not so sure 'bout Viz-a-Violet though.

When You’re at the Pro Store over the holiday weekend have your new Piggies tag along, and have one of the MA's demonstrate for you what you can do with those so that you can get the best use out of them. They won’t mind that you didn’t get them there as I'm sure they'll also point you in the right direction to some things that will work wonderfully with them. 
Remember the "Flammable" paint under the "Copperclast" when you're their to play!
Have FUN!




_


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 13, 2008)

Wow! thank you sooo much. that was super helpful. You're awesome.


Those 3 pigments just sit on my desk, because I've been having the hardest time using them. but now I'll definitely bring them with me on my trip!!


----------

